# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  بنت البوادي ... غناء اردني

## معاذ ملحم

:Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  بنت البوادي  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17): 




الاغنية قديمة كثير.... ان شاء الله تنال إعجابكم

----------


## ديمور

اغنية رووووووووووعة مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووور

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:36 1 11[1]:   شكرا إلك على الزياره يا صديقي  :36 1 11[1]:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بنت البوادي محيره عقول البشر 
ورده في صحراء نواره بأرض الحماري

----------


## دموع الغصون

حلوة الاغنية كتير 
ما في احلى من تراثنا و الماضي هو الاصاله والعراقه 
هو المعنى الحقيقي للحياة 
الله يعطيك ألف عافية معاذ كالعادة اختيار مميز

----------


## ابو نايف رياض

حلو ورائعة كتير جدا

----------


## ابو نايف رياض

والله تستاهل التقيم

----------

